# Microsoft sichert (angeblich) Internet Explorer



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48817


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem als kritisch eingestuften Update reagiert Microsoft auf die immer
> häufiger auftretenden Sicherheitslöcher des Internet Explorer. Anders als bei bisherigen Patches
> beschränken sich die Redmonder nicht darauf, eine konkrete Lücke zu stopfen, sondern
> gehen ein grundlegendes Problem an, das viele der neueren Exploits ausnutzen.
> ...



Lassen wir uns überraschen , wie sicher das ist....

tf


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48877


> *Internet-Explorer-Patch lässt Löcher offen*
> 
> Das von Microsoft am Freitag außer der Reihe veröffentlichte Update lässt anscheinend
> immer noch schwerwiegende Lücken im Internet Explorer offen. Microsofts Update verhindert
> ...



dachte ich es mir doch.....


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48892


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Internet Explorer führt unkontrolliert Programme aus
> 
> Wie bereits berichtet, lässt auch das letzte Microsoft-Update Sicherheitslöcher des Internet Explorer offen. Eine Demo auf dem c't Browsercheck illustriert die damit verbundenen Probleme.


http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/browsercheck/

es ist ein Trauerspiel....


----------



## Reinhard (6 Juli 2004)

*Trauerspiel*

ach ja, tf, wie recht du hast... dieses letzte  Update war eines zuviel.

Jetzt reichts mir endgültig! :cry: 

Ab heute läuft Firefox. Und ich bin angenehm überrascht, wie schnell der ist.
Hätte ich schon längst machen sollen  :roll: 

BTW: Hat schon mal jemand PC Audit von "pcinternetpatroll.com" ausprobiert?
Was mich dran am meisten wundert, dass, obwohl mit Firefox gestartet, das Ergebnis immer mit dem IE angezeigt wird. Kann man eigentlich den IE so manipulieren (XP Home), dass er nurmehr per Hand gestartet werden kann (falls denn unbedingt nötig)?

Ein MS-verärgerter
Reinhard :evil:


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2004)

Vergesse aber nicht die notwendigen PlugIns


----------



## Reinhard (6 Juli 2004)

Sorry,  musste heissen:

""pcinternetpatrol"


----------



## Reinhard (6 Juli 2004)

*Plugins*

Hallo Heiko,

schön dich zu lesen.  :wave: 

Plugins???? :-?   Bloß keine!  

Mir haben schon die ach so nützlichen MS-"Plugins" (=Patches) gereicht;
17 (i.W. siebzehn) seit Ende 2002 nur für den IE! :bash: 

Iech soch etz amool: etz basst mers...

Gruss
Reinhard :knuddel:


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2004)

Nein, das mein ich nicht.
Für den Firebird gibts suuuuuuuuuper PlugIns, die Dir zum Beispiel die Werbung zu fast 100 % ausfiltern können.


----------



## Reinhard (6 Juli 2004)

*Plugins*

Ach so, hab' da das Zwinkersmilie wohl falsch interpretiert...

Danke Heiko.

Goggle dann mal rum, was es da so gibt.

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2004)

Guckst Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5659


----------



## Reinhard (7 Juli 2004)

Danke.







Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,307447,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> BROWSERSICHERHEIT
> 
> *Lecks und Lücken, wo man hinsieht
> Microsofts Internet Explorer beherrscht den Markt - trotz fitter Konkurrenzprodukte.
> ...


No comment    

tf

PS: Update von Mozilla/Firefox  wegen Windowslöchern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=65349#65349


----------



## technofreak (20 Juli 2004)

Das Wort "angeblich" in der Überschrift dieses Threads bewahrheitet sich:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49219


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Ende der Internet-Explorer-Bugs
> 
> Microsofts Updates der vergangenen Wochen haben einige kritische Sicherheitsprobleme des Internet Explorer beseitigt. So funktionieren viele der aktuellen Exploits nicht mehr, weil Microsoft die Absicherung der Hilfefunktion verbessert und ADODB.stream und Shell.Application weitgehend stillgelegt hat.* Doch bereits wenige Tage nach dem Patch-Day ist klar, dass damit noch längst kein Ende der kritischen Sicherheitsprobleme in Sicht ist. Zum einen bleiben weiterhin Lücken offen, zum anderen tauchen bereits neue Probleme auf.*



tf


----------

